# New to this world



## Constantin (Apr 23, 2017)

Hello 
I'm 21 years old and Im from Moldova but now moved to Dublin(Ireland) 
I never was in a gym and never realy did workout and such and I usually was spending my free time on computer but I was OK 
But now here in Dublin with a lot of unhealthy food I'm getting fat xd I got + 7kg in 5 month and have now 72kg and I'm 170 cm tall. 
I'm not fat but I see that my stomach is growing and I wanna go to gym but I feels way to boring so I started to look at all martial arts but can't decide what to practice... 
Saw krav maga  good for self defence and some nice training to get fit but seems to aggressive witch I don't rly like
Though about Muay Thai but also kind of brutal 
Maybe jujitsu but I don't know.... 
And I don't think I want to be on the ground much because in real life it's concrete everywhere so I can get hurt 
In fact I want something like how to dodge block throw maybe how to land some good punches or kicks 
But I always appreciated skill more than brute force and that's what I'm looking for 
But I have no idea what to chose....aaa help me please with some suggestions


----------



## drop bear (Apr 23, 2017)

It kind of all takes skill.

Wrestling is a very versatile skill that lets you stay on your feet. 

And our skilled wrestles throw the bigger rugby alpha males around like rag dolls.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 23, 2017)

Constantin said:


> Hello
> I'm 21 years old and Im from Moldova but now moved to Dublin(Ireland)
> I never was in a gym and never realy did workout and such and I usually was spending my free time on computer but I was OK
> But now here in Dublin with a lot of unhealthy food I'm getting fat xd I got + 7kg in 5 month and have now 72kg and I'm 170 cm tall.
> ...



Welcome to MT. Look around your area and see what's available.


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 23, 2017)

Sounds like Karate would fit what you are looking for

And welcome to the board


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 23, 2017)

Almost any art would fit what you want. Go to different dojos, and see what you like.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Apr 23, 2017)

kempodisciple said:


> Almost any art would fit what you want. Go to different dojos, and see what you like.



Yes, likely so.  You might however want to watch out for Aikido or Hapkido.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi, ah Dublin, it would take a saint not to put weight on there lol. It's a lovely place, with so much good food and Guinness!
I know an extremely good place to train there, probably one of the best in the world. Muay Thai and other styles may look brutal but no one throws you into it, you start as a beginner working your way through techniques etc.
Anyway give these guys a try, I can vouch for them, they are friendly, very knowledgeable and once you get going you won't regret it!
Getting Started


----------



## Buka (Apr 24, 2017)

Welcome to MT, bro. 

Just go train in anything, the workout will help you with your weight. And it's really fun.


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 24, 2017)

Well all martial arts teach fighting so it's going to be agreesive and if you want to punch and kick jiu jitsu woukdnt do that for you


----------



## lklawson (Apr 28, 2017)

Constantin said:


> Hello
> I'm 21 years old and Im from Moldova but now moved to Dublin(Ireland)
> I never was in a gym and never realy did workout and such and I usually was spending my free time on computer but I was OK
> But now here in Dublin with a lot of unhealthy food I'm getting fat xd I got + 7kg in 5 month and have now 72kg and I'm 170 cm tall.
> ...


So let's see if I have this.  You want

A good workout
Not too "brutal" feeling
Requires skill and subtlety

I'm going to recommend Brazilian JuJitsu and/or Judo (with a focus on newaza / ground grappling).

Trust me it's a great workout, it gives you options of controlled restraining, and most people are surprised at the subtlety required in what they assumed was "just wrastling."

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 28, 2017)

If by "aggressive" you mean they use a lot of strikes that will cause a lot of pain, go with a throwing/grappling art.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 28, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 29, 2017)

Welcome to MT

I could tell you what I think, but since I have no idea what schools are near you and I really do not know you it wouldn't mean much. Look at schools in your area, give a few a try and see which one you like and go for it. 

Also though they may look aggressive, there is sometimes a lot more there that is unknown until you get into them


----------



## Brmty2002 (Jun 14, 2017)

I recommend going and trying a few things. If you don't like it, discontinue. If you do, congratulations! now keep training in it.


----------



## donald1 (Jun 14, 2017)

nothing wrong with junk food. thats why you exercise. anyway,

hello!


----------



## Langenschwert (Jun 15, 2017)

Try lots of arts and see what you like. Typically wrestlers and judoka are tough customers. Well, except me. 

Since you're in Ireland, why not try celtic wrestling? I don't know if you can find Irish Collar and Elbow anymore, but it would be super cool.

Barring that, judo, boxing, wrestling, bjj... it's all good if you enjoy it.


----------



## Paul_D (Jun 15, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> if you want to punch and kick jiu jitsu woukdnt do that for you


Ju-Jitsu will do excatly that for you.

BJJ perhaps not, but JJ yes.


----------

